# Onra Host - 60GB Pure SSD / 1.5GB RAM -- 175GB HDD/1GB RAM - 10Gbps DDoS Protection in NYC



## Onra Host (Jun 2, 2015)

Welcome VPS Board Members,

 

To celebrate the opening of our new Los Angeles location at QuadraNet, Onra Host is having a incredible special on our Xen lineup of VPS’s. **In addition we are now accepting BitPay as a payment option for all customers!!** 

 

----- Why Choose Onra Host? -----

 

• 100% Onra Host Owned Hardware and Completely Debt Free.

     -  We do NOT rent/lease from anybody!!!                                                                                                           

• QuadraNet LA Datacenter Low-Latency Network(s)  - NTT, Tinet, BroadbandOne Internet (BBOI), nLayer, Tiscali, PCCW, HiNet, Telia, China Unicom and more 

• 100% Datacenter Uptime with Uptime Guarantee SLA                                                                                                                                                                            

• Onra Own TrueCloud Solution Discounts Available                                                                             

• Enterprise grade services at affordable price                                                                             

• Official Partners of DELL, HP, and Supermicro                                                                                                             

• 24x7x365 Technical Support

 

Onra Host provides you with real 24x7x365 technical support by Live Chat, IM Chat, Ticket Support, and Email Support.




> _*----- Xen VPS’s Offers Los Angeles, CA - QuadraNet Datacenter----- *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> _*----- Pure SSD KVM VPS Offers in New York City Metro - [email protected]*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

----- Have questions? -----

 

If you have any questions, then please don't hesitate contact us at any of the options below.     

• Sales - sales [at] onrahost [dot] com                                                                                           

• Support ticket at onrahost.com                                                                                           

• Respond to this thread                                                                                           

 

You are also more than welcome to contact me (the owner) directly at mike [at] Onrahost [dot] com.

 

TERMS OF SERVICE

 

- You must use the promotion code(s) provided to take advantage of the promotion.

- Standard terms and conditions of the Onra Host service apply.

 

SERVER LOCATION(s): Los Angeles, CA  -  New York City Metro  

10mb test file available upon request                                                                            

100mb test file available upon request            

 ​


----------



## eva2000 (Jun 13, 2015)

FYI, your http://www.onrahost.com/thankyou.php and FAQ pages http://www.onrahost.com/faq.html are 404 not found


----------

